

The Sad Story Behind a Dead PC Game That Can't Come Back - smacktoward
http://kotaku.com/the-sad-story-behind-a-dead-pc-game-that-cant-come-back-1688358811

======
ChuckMcM
I wonder some times if the best course of action is to simply publish it and
then if someone wants to litigate it they can "settle" for some licensing fee.

